# Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?



## Conny (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

dieser Strauch macht mir Sorgen! Ich habe eben erst gelesen, dass er selten und teuer ist. Asiatischer Hartriegel - Cornus Kousa

 

Jetzt sieht er schon wieder so aus. Was möchte er denn   Ich wässere ihn und habe ihn vorsichtig gedüngt? Was noch?


----------



## Armin (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?*

Hy,

das ist normal beim Cornus Kousa, daß die Blätter nach unten hängen.

Also nicht totgiessen . 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Conny (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?*

Hallo,

bei mir verdursten die Pfllanzen eher  
Und die braunen Spitzen? Ist das auch normal für Ende Juni? :?


----------



## StefanS (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?*

Hallo Conny,

ja, kann ich bestätigen. __ Hartriegel sieht immer so aus (hier in Südfrankreich natürlich erst recht), als würde er gleich abpfeifen. Ist aber völlig normal (mein Vater hat das selbe Phänomen mit seinem Hartriegel in Deutschland, der ganz prächtig gedeiht). Meiner (allerdings "Teutonia", nicht Kousa) sieht seit vielen Jahren so aus, wollte ich zuerst auch nicht glauben. Wie also Armin schon sagte: Nicht totgiessen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?*

Hallo Conny!

Mach Dir nichts draus:

 

So sieht meiner aus.

Aber deiner hat schon Fruchtansetzt, das hatte meiner noch nie.   

.


----------



## Conny (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?*

Hallo Volker,

Früchte haben wir jedes Jahr. Sie werden auch rot! Und dann kommt die Amselfamilie ...
Na dann werde ich den Strauch wieder in mein Herz schließen auch mit eingerollten, hängenden Blättern mit braunen Spitzen. Wir werden ja auch älter ...


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?*

Servus Conny, Servus Blumen-__ Hartriegel Freunde

Habe auch einen

   

die Blüte
 

Welche Art  , am ehesten noch der "Pazifische"  
Aber hängende Blätter konnte ich in dem Maß nicht feststellen  

Standort ist der selbe wie mein Miniteich, Sonnenstunden = von Sonnen-Aufgang bis ca. 15:00.


----------



## lollo (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?*

Hallo __ Hartriegel Freunde,

schaut mal  hier , dort gibt es Blüten mit einem Durchmesser von 13 cm.


----------



## katja (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?*

hallo!

das ist "mein" pflanzenladen, den lollo da vorstellt.
ich habe die wunderschönen blüten dort schon des öfteren bewundert!

sind wirklich sehenswert 

wo hab ich noch platz für so einen....


----------



## Conny (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Cornus Kousa - eine mimosenhafte Pflanze?*

Hallo,

die Früchte werden reif!  ob ich diesesmal schneller bin als unsere Amseln?


----------

